# Can you please share your experience furnishing an apartment from sctatch?



## rahzaa (May 2, 2012)

Hello Folks,

Can you please share your experience of furnishing an apartment from scratch in Dubai? 

How was the moving/transport experience for larger home appliances such as refrigerator, washing machine, stove etc?

What about your experience selling stuff when you move out? Are there companies available that do the moving from one apartment to the next? 

Any other generations suggestions or comments are most welcome. 

Thanks!


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Cheapest way (though not really for the fainthearted) is to go find some guys with pick ups, they all congregate together especially in bur Dubai, none speak English (they're usually Afghani). As soon as you walk towards them the boss will come over and speak to you (in English), you tell him what you want, from where and to where, he tells you the price, you haggle him down to half what he's said, the guys follow you in their truck and then it's a case of point and go. They deliver to your apartment, you pay them, give them a couple of bottles of water and a small (10% or so) tip, and they go on their merry way.

Or you can employ a removals company and pay 10x the cost.

It sounds scarier than it is.


----------



## GloballyRelaxed (Nov 5, 2014)

I had a call from these guys https://movesouq.com/ yesterday offering their services.

Pointless for me though as I will be renting all the furniture contents of the villa and they deliver and setup, but I can see the concept of competing quotes online.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Furnishing is easy as everything gets delivered and assembled if you want.

Some places will not let you use ' an Afghan and a van' in the building for removals or deliveries, or even on the compound so check before you consider using someone uninsured and more likely to break all sorts of things.

Oh, and the fly by night guys may want to renegotiate the price once you have given them all your furniture .......


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

PS, it cost me AED300 for a full load of furniture/white goods from Bur Dubai to Marina with 3 guys. 

Collected from and delivered into apartments, nothing was broken or damaged and I gave them AED20 each tip. So AED360 in total.

I believe in helping the small business.


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

Just furnished my apartment totally from the scratch. All the places where I've purchased stuff from delivered and assembled. Bought all electric appliances from 1 spot (Sharaf DG). All furniture, curtains & appliances were delivered in a single day that I planned for. Had to stay in the apartment from 10 Am to 8 PM though.


----------



## taliacottage (Dec 2, 2014)

Does anyone know of any good second hand places to buy nice furniture? I love to buy vintage looking smaller furniture items like chairs, side tables, dressers etc. 

Is there an equivalent of a furniture flea market here?


----------



## dubai_ali (Dec 25, 2014)

The Rascal said:


> Cheapest way (though not really for the fainthearted) is to go find some guys with pick ups, they all congregate together especially in bur Dubai, none speak English (they're usually Afghani). As soon as you walk towards them the boss will come over and speak to you (in English), you tell him what you want, from where and to where, he tells you the price, you haggle him down to half what he's said, the guys follow you in their truck and then it's a case of point and go. They deliver to your apartment, you pay them, give them a couple of bottles of water and a small (10% or so) tip, and they go on their merry way.
> 
> Or you can employ a removals company and pay 10x the cost.
> 
> It sounds scarier than it is.


Would you do this as a woman on her own? I'd be arranging this while hubby was away with work.

Thanks.


----------



## rahzaa (May 2, 2012)

A.Abbass said:


> Just furnished my apartment totally from the scratch. All the places where I've purchased stuff from delivered and assembled. Bought all electric appliances from 1 spot (Sharaf DG). All furniture, curtains & appliances were delivered in a single day that I planned for. Had to stay in the apartment from 10 Am to 8 PM though.


Good post. 

What all did you buy and how much did it cost you roughly?

Thanks!


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

taliacottage said:


> Does anyone know of any good second hand places to buy nice furniture? I love to buy vintage looking smaller furniture items like chairs, side tables, dressers etc.
> 
> Is there an equivalent of a furniture flea market here?


There are warehouses in Al Quoz that are, to put it mildly, eclectic.


----------



## rahzaa (May 2, 2012)

twowheelsgood said:


> Furnishing is easy as everything gets delivered and assembled if you want.
> 
> Some places will not let you use ' an Afghan and a van' in the building for removals or deliveries, or even on the compound so check before you consider using someone uninsured and more likely to break all sorts of things.
> 
> Oh, and the fly by night guys may want to renegotiate the price once you have given them all your furniture .......


What are the extra charges for assembly and delivery?


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Spend enough and delivery is free with IKEA stuff.

It wasn't very much for assembly and was really worth it as they take all the wrapping away as well..

Try looking at their website for further details.


----------

